# HB rate ?



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

i do get short of breath whilst walking and going up stairs, when I'm at work on a hot ward it seems worse... i also get dizzy and have palpitations... I'm 18 weeks with twins.

i know at my 12 week bloods my hb 13.3 then as i thought i was anaemic ..i got it redone about 15 weeks and had dropped to 11.8 ... i have not had it rechecked...

when i get really s.o.b ... i checked my HR and it was between 100-110... which happens every time ....

my question is... is this normal with twins ?? xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Tam

Yes you can experience what would normally be issues in later pregnancy for a singleton pregnancy much earlier due to the fact you have a twin pregnancy on board. 

I would consider seeing your gp due to the palpitations. Do that he can listen to your heart just as a precaution. Mention the breathlessness to him at the same time. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

just to let you know i did see my doctor, not much help, said its normal, started me on 210mg once per day ferrous fumarate ... I'm going to keep plodding on at work but can't see how I'm going to manage in another 8 weeks... people have mentioned going off sick... which ill see how i get on and will discuss with my midwife at 24 weeks...


----------

